

Coincidence? Beijing Apple Store phone# references Tiananmen Sq. date (6-4-1989) - Umofomia
http://www.apple.com.cn/retail/sanlitun/

======
maethorechannen
Looking at the bottome of the page I see that Apple have a toll free number
400-666-8800, I take it we're supposed to wonder if that 666 is a coincidence
as well?

Saying that, if Steve Jobs was the devil it would explain a lot.

~~~
DerekL
Coincidently, the retail price of the Apple I was $666.66.

------
RexRollman
Of course it is; it's just our minds looking for patterns.

------
JonnieCache
Well, if it isn't a coincidence, someone's certainly going to get in trouble
if we keep shouting about it.

Also I could see this thread getting HN blocked over there too.

~~~
Umofomia
True enough, though I doubt it's going to be through HN that the Chinese
government finds out about it. It's already been noticed on some Chinese-
language blogs: [http://chinese.winandmac.com/hotgossip/apple-store-china-
mai...](http://chinese.winandmac.com/hotgossip/apple-store-china-mainland/)
(this one's from Hong Kong)

------
maethorechannen
They use a different date format in China

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_and_time_notation_in_the_R...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Date_and_time_notation_in_the_Republic_of_China)

It probably wouldn't be recognized by most people as the date of the Tiananmen
Sq date (to be honest, to me it looks like 6 April 1989, so it's only
signifgant if you write dates the way you write dates)

~~~
eurleif
That doesn't necessarily mean it's just a coincidence, though. The phone
number may very well have been chosen by an American. Apple is big on central
management, after all.

~~~
maethorechannen
Or it was the next number assigned by some computer like most phone numbers,
which seems far, far more likely.

------
Egregore
It will be interesting to find out what modern Chinese people know and think
of Tiananmen Sq. events.

~~~
meric
I've had several international student friends from China. One of them, when
they first arrived, gobble up all the information that was censored in China.
E.g. taiwan, tiananmen, tibet, etc. And now hates the Communist party to the
guts. Then there is another one who said Tiananmen was unfortunate... but it
was "necessary"; That one also praised Jiang Zemin on modernising the economy,
and told me to focus on that instead.

------
dramaticus3
In other non-news the Chinese takeaway on Main Street, Kent has 5-4-1970

